# Working culture in Dubai



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi guys, 

So I am thinking of a move to dubai after working in London for 11 years, mainly in large, blue chip clients.

What is the work culture like in Dubai, especially compared to London? I know about the weekend difference and some of the customs, but is it similar to London? 

Looking for info on items such as: Standard 9 to 5 hours, office politics, employee training, friendliness of other staff, open plan offices, work from home policy, hierarchical, bureaucracy etc. 

I know each company operates differently, so just looking for stereotypical work practices and cultures that would be widely different from working in the UK that could take some getting used to. 

If it helps I'm looking to get into the banking sector in a middle management role

Thanks


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

It depends on so many things...

I work in an office that's all British and we run to a UK calender with the extra UAE Days off, work 9-5:30 Sun-Thurs, wear biz dress except on Thursday (dress down)

Essentially its a British company but here.

I know it's the same for a few companies here so again it depends.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There is no standard other than UAE 45 hour weeks for 5 days. 

While others have posted a UK style working practice, all the companies in my sector do the UAE standard and its most common here.

It's simply too difficult to answer such a general question as it's completely employer specific.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Have added my two dirhams below...


Batsman81 said:


> Looking for info on items such as:
> Standard 9 to 5 hours Do not bankers tend to work a lot less than this?
> office politics Yep, plenty - watch your back, there'll be plenty of knives ready to see what colour you bleed,
> employee training they'll expect you to know what you're doing from day one - otherwise why bring someone all the way out here,
> ...


----------



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks all

So there is anything I should be worried about in terms of a culture shock at work from London to Dubai?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Batsman81 said:


> Thanks all
> 
> So there is anything I should be worried about in terms of a culture shock at work from London to Dubai?


Hi,
It totally depends on the company that you work for and their industry, ownership, employee profile and location in Dubai.
There is a world of difference between working for an international large company in DIFC staffed mainly by western expats that work a 9-5 five day week and a small Indian owned company in Deira that works from 10-8 six day week staffed mainly by South Indians.
In the first example, it is like workng in London - with more sunshine.
In the other, it can be like working in London during the reign of Queen Victoria when kids were still being sent up chimneys to sweep them!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Politics is rife. It's common for people to put more time into covering their own back for work not done and/or sabotaging you, than they do their own job.

If you find a company or department where this doesn't exist, you'll still find your workload extends the working day beyond the 9 to 5 on your contract.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Politics is rife. It's common for people to put more time into covering their own back for work not done and/or sabotaging you, than they do their own job.
> 
> If you find a company or department where this doesn't exist, you'll still find your workload extends the working day beyond the 9 to 5 on your contract.


Yeah, what he said basically.


----------

